# Snowbirds and Jet Time



## benny88 (28 Jan 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that to apply for the Snowbirds, one had to have a certain number of jet hours. I also believe that it used common for those in the Multi or Helo streams to instruct, and, while we used the Tutor, therefore build jet time and be eligible. With the removal of the Tutor as a training aircraft, fewer pilots will have any jet time at all. Not being experienced, I don't know how much different jets are from turboprop, is it possible the Snowbirds open their doors to those with hours on say, the Havard? Are hours on the C-17, CC-144, or CC-150 applicable? (Jet time, but once again, I don't know what difference aircraft of such different sizes makes.) Not planning on a Snowbird career, just curious. Expertise please!


----------



## Inch (28 Jan 2008)

First, Snowbird is not a career. It is a 3 year posting and then you're back to your unit. There was a few Sea King guys on the team though both instructed at the Big 2 before getting selected for the team.

And to answer your question, yes Harvard time counts. Shawn McCaughey (RIP) was the first Harvard II pilot to make the team and Marco Rusconi made the team this year with Harvard II training as well. In fact, Rusconi was on my Moose Jaw Course. Keep in mind that both these guys were pipeline instructors and got their wings on the Hawk so they do have jet time other than the Harvard.

Try outs are open to all communities, you get a conversion course on the Tutor before selection begins.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (28 Jan 2008)

Inch said:
			
		

> Try outs are open to all communities, you get a conversion course on the Tutor before selection begins.



Are you sure about that?  I thought it was based on ejection seat time (i.e., you couldn't go Sea King to Snowbird, but you could go Sea King to 2CFFTS to Snowbird) (??)


----------



## Jammer (28 Jan 2008)

You mean there ISN'T an ejection seat in the She Queen?


----------



## benny88 (28 Jan 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You mean there ISN'T an ejection seat in the She Queen?



Yeah sure, there is. Right up into the....oh wait. >


----------



## Zoomie (28 Jan 2008)

Aden_Gatling said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?  I thought it was based on ejection seat time (i.e., you couldn't go Sea King to Snowbird, but you could go Sea King to 2CFFTS to Snowbird) (??)



If you pass the try-out, you're in.


----------



## Inch (29 Jan 2008)

Aden_Gatling said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?  I thought it was based on ejection seat time (i.e., you couldn't go Sea King to Snowbird, but you could go Sea King to 2CFFTS to Snowbird) (??)



I'm sure. We all have ejection seat time, it's part of getting your wings. Snowbird #2 this year is a Herc guy, a short instructional tour in Moose Jaw, but I don't think it's a requirement.


----------



## benny88 (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks Inch! That covers all my questions.


----------

